# Is upgrade to linux_base-f8 a good idea?



## mdg (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm running FSBD 7.3 stable with linux_base-fc4.
Is moving up to linux_base-f8 a good idea or would I get myself in
a lot of problems.  My reading of ports/UPDATING is that f8 is not
fully supported on 7.3.  I am also guessing that all my ports/linux*
would need to be upgraded.  Correct?
Currently everything works fine except flash on Firefox as it needs flash10
which seems to need at least f8.  I can live without flash, but as I keep
updating my ports is running fc4 going be become a big problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't see anything in the Makefile that would suggest f8 isn't supported on 7.x. Neither does f10. So I'd probably try f10 first. 

What other ports/packages, besides flash, do you have installed that require a linux_base?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2010)

OP is probably referring to this?


```
20090401:
  AFFECTS: users of Fedora 8 Linux infrastructure ports
  AUTHOR: bsam@FreeBSD.org

  ATTENTION! Those ports are not default for any version of FreeBSD for now
  and may be used with FreeBSD versions 7.2 and above (8-CURRENT is better)
  using compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 and linux_base-f8. Please, [I]note that
  2.6.16 is not fully supported on 7.x (ex., some syscalls are missing
  and cannot be MFCed due to a native FreeBSD ABI breakage[/I]).
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, I read that afterwards :r

But it says "not fully" supported. There's nothing in the port's Makefile though so I suppose it does work, only certain things might not. Not sure if flash would use them. I don't even know which syscalls are missing :e


----------



## phoenix (Jul 26, 2010)

linux_base-f10 runs fine on 32-bit 7.3.  I ran it for awhile, before migrating over to 8.0.  Had it installed to get Flash 9 and then Flash 10 working in native Firefox.


----------

